

Ask HN: What do you develop with? - Jarred

What tools do you develop with, and in what language (and operating system)?<p>I just want to see what the HN community uses for coding
======
Semiapies
I do mostly web-app work and gigabytes of text munging.

My current work box is an underpowered WinXP machine that was the replacement
after a tree fell through my office window and right onto my lovely new box. I
did snag a nice Logitech laser mouse, as the desks are too shiny for old-style
optical mice and the thing is so horribly precise when I need it.

Developing environment-wise, I'm shifting from jEdit to Emacs as I better
learn the latter; I'm enjoying this process. Things like Ido have been a
revelation. I occasionally have to muck around with Visual Studio, and I
_don't_ enjoy that process.

SVN for source control, though I've poked around with Git. Intend to
transition there, too. I mostly use TortoiseSVN as the UI.

Executor (<http://executor.dk>) is a huge productivity aid - with a few
keystrokes, I can start pretty much anything on the computer without worrying
about the mouse or the Start menu.

AltDesk (<http://www.astonshell.com/altdesk>) is the Windows multiple-desktop
solution I've been using for some years. Between 2 19" flatscreens and the
nine virtual desktops I have set up, it's not hard to keep windows organized.

The Gimp for rare excursions into image-editing.

Outlook for mail because I have no real choice in this Exchange shop.

Python for more scripting uses than I can list, including a program to enforce
a long list of email filters/rules expressed in a YAML file. (Outlook has a
ridiculously small limit on the amount of rules you can have, and I like to
give clients their own folders.)

I've been tinkering with Growl for Windows as an enhancement to my pomodoro-
timer program; so far, not bad.

------
x03
Although it's not specifically focused on HN users, <http://usesthis.com/> is
a really cool site showcasing the hardware, software and work flow of some
pretty successful people.

------
madhouse
Hardware: Your average desktop PC OS: Emacs Boot loader: Debian stable

Languages: C, Python, JavaScript, Perl (and various others from time to time)

Other tools: git (along with git-flow and git-annex), zsh, gnus (mail reading;
emacs), erc (irc; emacs), empathy (jabber), screen (on my various servers),
kvm + virt-manager to manage my virtual machines

Frequently used programs from within my own software: glib, django, zeromq,
mongodb, flask, jQuery, TAP::Harness

------
daimyoyo
13" Thunderbolt Macbook Pro running OS 10.6.7 and I am using iOS SDK 4.0. I'd
rather not have to use a Mac but Uncle Steve has rules.

~~~
SkyMarshal
I've been thinking about getting the same MBP for dev work too, mainly for two
reasons: to get into iOS development, and unlike the larger models it seems
competitive price/feature-wise with most other 13" laptops.

I just hate the thought of giving up Linux as my primary environment. You
wouldn't happen to run Linux on it in capacity, either vm or dual-
boot/bootcamp?

~~~
daimyoyo
I don't personally, but I know that you can install Linux onto a Mac using
bootcamp if you wanted to do so.

------
mindcrime
Hardware - Toshiba Satellite

OS - Fedora Linux (F12) (Yeah, I know, I'm a little behind on my OS updates.
So sue me)

Language: Mostly Groovy, some Java, possibly starting to mix in some Scala
and/or Clojure in the future. Don't rule out seeing some R and/or Haskell at
some point.

Shell: bash

Editor : Emacs

IDE: Eclipse

------
Tiomaidh
On the left is my personal computer, on the right is my work computer.

Hardware - Lenovo Thinkpad T60 | IBM Thinkpad T40. Both have a 1400x1050
screen and ordinary specs. I tried to get a second monitor, but couldn't sort
out the drivers.

OS - Crunchbang Linux 10 ( _just_ upgraded...hmm, maybe I should try dual
monitors again) | Crunchbang Linux 9.04

Language - Python, Common Lisp, Clojure | Java, Java, Java, the odd Python
script.

Shell - bash

Editor - Vim for Python and Java, Emacs+SLIME for CL and Clojure. (I've
finally stopped using viper-mode!)

IDE - Over my dead body. Unless you count Emacs.

Mischellaneous tools - Leiningen for Clojure (I really should learn git / get
a GitHub account....) | ant to compile, svn for version control

------
bartonfink
Hardware: A SUN Ultra 45.

OS: Solaris 10 w/ Trusted Extensions

Language: About a 75/25 percent mix of Java and Groovy. respectively.

Shell: Bash. My "compiling!" project at work is to detangle 20 years of
accumulated cruft that's been stored in alises, .profile files and other
sourced crap and replace it with a sensible yet functionally identical
.bashrc.

Editor: Vi

IDE: Eclipse

Scourge of my existence: Clearcase and the idiotic admin team that supports it
and claims SVN is an "untested" solution and spreads FUD every chance they
get. SVN doesn't force updates to your local drive any more than Toyota cars
force you to accelerate uncontrollably.

------
jbhelms
Am I the only .Net Developer here?

OS: Windows 7

Language: C#

Editor: VS 2010

~~~
gspyrou
Same here .( the second .NET developer in HN)

~~~
amourgh
Another.Learning Ruby or Python to work in some web ideas that will help me
master one of the languages.

------
clark-kent
Hardware - Macbook pro

OS - Ubuntu 10.10 (dual-boots Ubuntu and OS X with rEFIt but I always use
Ubuntu).

Shell - Bash

Language - Ruby

Editor - gEdit, Nano, Quanta+

Git client - Git Cola GUI, shell

~~~
SkyMarshal
I'm thinking about the same setup. Which MBP do you use. Have any problems
with Linux video and/or wifi drivers on it?

~~~
clark-kent
I use a 2008 MBP. Video and wifi all work fine with no problems. I use VLC for
video. Only problem is that the MBP runs hot on Ubuntu.

I've been using this setup for close to 2 years and I'm happy with it.

------
E4gle
On the left is my desktop computer, on the right is my notebook, both are work
machines.

Mostly I do web development and I use to use VM's for Windows testing, but
that stopped once I got the notebook.

Hardware - Desktop Hardware(Intel Q6600, 8GB RAM, 2TB HD, 2 Monitors) | Lenovo
Thinkpad X200s.

OS - Debian testing (Wheezy) | Windows 7

Languages - Python, PHP, C++, C#, Javascript

IDE - WebIDE for PHP | SharpDevelop for C#

Shell - bash

Editor - Nano, Vim, Quanta+ depending on my mood

Source Control - svn, git

------
runevault
Just ordered a t420 that will be running windows 7 but also have virtualbox
VMs running Linux for when I'm doing Clojure development, which is all done in
emacs with Lein. Also use Visual Studio Shell for F# and Express for C#
development.

Home built desktop already running this setup. The biggest downside to not
paying for VS for me is the fact I have to run both the IDEs and if I want to
use an F# DLL in C# code I have to compile one and then feed the results into
the other as a reference.

------
checoivan
Visual Studio side by side with emacs.

Most of the time on Windows Server 2k8R2 64 bits. Dual Xeon w/12gb of ram.

------
kat
Does no one use VM's?

I"m doing web development in my ubuntu VM. I don't have to worry about linux
vs window environment problems and I can still test my local work on windows.

Languages - python, javascript

IDE - Eclipse

Source Control - Mercurial

Hardware - Standard DELL with two monitors

------
entertailion
Hardware - 27" iMac, Macbook Pro

OS - Snow Leopard

Language - Corona SDK LUA (<http://www.anscamobile.com/corona/>)

IDE - Eclipse

Source control - SVN

Graphics - GIMP

Email - Gmail

------
rawsyntax
Hardware - macbook pro 15", and external 24" 1920x1200

OS - os x, and windows xp via VMWare

Shell - zsh

Language - mostly ruby

Editor - emacs with emacs-starter-kit

Git client - CLI, or magit from emacs, occasionally GitX

------
benologist
Macbook Air w/

\- Parallels + Win7 + Visual Studio for C# stuff

\- FDT (Eclipse plugin) for ActionScript stuff

\- XCode for Objective C stuff

\- Unity but I haven't really used it yet

~~~
joakin
Any performance complaints?

~~~
benologist
It could benefit from a better CPU and more memory of course, but heat's been
the only real issue - when it gets too hot OS X's kernal_task does some stuff
to keep the CPU busy doing nothing which really impacts performance a lot.

------
dman
linux (debian) on both laptop on server. Mostly working with Python now. Use
the excellent WingIDE as my Python editor, Komodo Edit for editing HTML/CSS.
Emacs for everything else. Current tools used - Enthought Python Distribution,
ZeroMQ, Django, tokyo tyrant, Postgresql, bunch of python and bash scripts
that make development tolerable.

------
staunch
Dell M6500 17" (1920x1200) + Dell 27" U2711 (2560x1440) + Linux + GVim + Perl
(Catalyst/DBIx::Class) + MySQL + Nginx

------
hrasm
OS: Arch Linux

Shell: zsh

Stack: nginx + php-fpm + pgbouncer + postgresql

Editor: gVim

